# My Ride- Still In Working Progress



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I know I promised people A Long time ago I’ll put my car pics up, but I was on vacation for like 4 months and finally got me the new sprint Sanyo 5300 camera phone so here it goes 

1) THIS IS THE FRONT NIS-KNACKS STEALTH CORNER/CHROME GRILLE WITH HALO PROJECTORS









2) THIS IS MY INTERIOR THAT I DID MYSELF









3) THESE ARE MY CUSTOM TAILS THAT I ONCE GOT FROM SYNDICATE 









4) THIS IS THE CUSTOM REVERSE LIGHT







DON'T LET IT FOOL YOU ITS REALLY BRIGHT IN THE NIGHT.

Well that was the pics of my car, I will hopefully have a bodykit and rims in a month or so, STAY TUNED!!!!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Pictures aren't showin' up...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*................*

right click and then show picture


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics dont show when you do that either...and copying and pasting the link gives you this interesting message:

<!--
-- Unfortunately, Microsoft has added a clever new
-- "feature" to Internet Explorer. If the text in
-- an error's message is "too small", specifically
-- less than 512 bytes, Internet Explorer returns
-- its own error message. Yes, you can turn that
-- off, but *surprise* it's pretty tricky to find
-- buried as a switch called "smart error
-- messages" That means, of course, that many of
-- Resin's error messages are censored by default.
-- And, of course, you'll be shocked to learn that
-- IIS always returns error messages that are long
-- enough to make Internet Explorer happy. The
-- workaround is pretty simple: pad the error
-- message with a big comment to push it over the
-- five hundred and twelve byte minimum. Of course,
-- that's exactly what you're reading right now.
-->


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I don't know whats going on it works on both problems with me.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

Doesn't work for me either.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OMG!!!! Finally we get a pic and NOW it doesnt show  ....there has to be a way to show this...CHI


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Maybe this is the problem:


> Welcome to Pictures from Sprint
> 
> In order to use the Pictures Web site, you must first register for a Pictures account using your Vision-enabled PCS Phone. The first time you take and upload a picture with your PCS Vision Camera, you will be prompted to create a Pictures account. You will need to enter a new Pictures password. Once you have completed your registration, you will be able to access this site with your new Pictures password.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics don't work....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN!?!?!?!
I've been waiting to see the pics of the tails that I should have bought when I had the chance but now he's not making them and I'm really bummed but I still really, really, really want to see the pics. Puff*puff*puff*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

CHI.. email me the pix.. ill help you out.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*SORRY EVERYONE*

just look in the link below, it includes all the night shots and the day shots, some pictures came out nice and some didn't, but hey you'll atleast get to see something 
http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share.jsp?invite=yEgr4TmnmkzvnhgozUck


LEAVE COMMENTS ALSO IF YOU WANT!!!

ENJOY


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im jealous of your phone chi-b14 sentra


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, I'm so jealous now. Those tails came out perfect and I almost had a pair too . I'm going to go cry in my corner now.....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do the lights on the reflector only come on when you hit the brakes? I wish I was part of this BB when they made the lights.

 I just realized that the Nissan emblem is your reverse light.  

That has to be the best thing that has happened for the rear of a Sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's a custom job by syndicate (now known as ...um....damn he's changed his name so many times, I've even lost track. Oh yeah, 
ScorchN200sx).

he was going to keep making them but it turned out to be a hard project and just before I wanted back in, he closed shop on that project. it's all custom so you can have each light do what you want it to do. I would have had all 4 go on dim at night, the outside 2 would go high beam for brakes and the inner ones would have gone bright for the signals.

ScorchN: if you ever have a change of heart, I want them so bad.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

YEA, WHAT 1997GA16DE said IS TRU G_FUNK, but in my case I chose all of them to light up and the trunk panel to stop lighting up and blink when I turn. THEY ARE PREETY GOOD, but I think my camera makes them look better, I still have to do something about the finish, but it still looks nice as hell. LIUSPEED are u still selling stuff, IF I buy in Bulk(meaning like everything, not just one thing) would I get a good discount???? & YEA THE PHONE IS KICK ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

CHI what stuff u lookin for.. and how much is bulk? =)

i have the n400 by samsung.. i like it but i wanted the sanyo A5300 .. so lucky.. lol..


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*OPINIONS, PLEASE HELP OUT*

HEY WHAT THE HELL I was gonna make another thread asking people what should I do, save my income tax wait another 6 months and get the HS turbo or do the whole hs intake, headers, stromung exhaust, pulley, advance timing, etc... etc.... CUZ the HS turbo is so expensive and I really don't want to wait another six months to save up another $2000. cuz I keep putting mileage on the car and getting nothing done. Someone please make me think different, I am allll confused in what to do.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

CHI ..

i say get the HS INTAKE , HEADERS , and all that stuff...

HEADERS join the GB.. intake buy from me.. pulley i can see what i can do..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

MAAAAAAAAN!!!! Those tails are HOTTTTTTTTT!!!!  Great job with the reverse light too....definitely one of a kind. Where do I sign up?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

way to represent chi-town.... your car is bad ass. though i love my rear with the SE-L tails... ur tails have wowed me. very nice job on the car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Those tails came out really nice.

I'm having mine re-done as we speak. I'm sticking with the SE-L tails rewired as turns and reverse lights. The middle trim will house two, four inch round LED tails/brake lights. The new spoiler I have also has a LED brake light to match. My third brake light, which is custom clear, will be re-wired as a reverse light as well.

This should be all done early this spring. I'll post pics soon after.

chi-town, that looks bad ass.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Wow that turned out better than I thaught!!!!*

Looking good....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You do tiiiiiight work Mike


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Pics still don't show. When you view the source code to get the URL of the images its blank. but everything else is there. Well, I'll keep waiting.
Also, you are saving money right, you would have to wait some time to raise the money. Maybe you should just save the money. Don't spend it on a turbo, just put it away. Unless you already do that and this 'saving money' is really building up spending money.

Seth

P.S. ok, I went to the newer link and they work. how did you do that job on your steering wheel? (I like the center brake light. You just need some red lens or red tint paint to put on it.)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THIS IS THE GREATEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN>!!!!










 Damn I cant beleive I could have had these....

oh I like your steering wheel-I was gonna get something like this from JCW too...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*THANK YOU*

thanks everyone for your replies, but if someone can help me find a good deal on some rims and a bodykit, THEN I'LL POST MORE PICS UP MY RIDE AFTER ITS DONE, lol


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: THANK YOU*



CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *thanks everyone for your replies, but if someone can help me find a good deal on some rims and a bodykit, THEN I'LL POST MORE PICS UP MY RIDE AFTER ITS DONE, lol  *


How bout U give me your lights and Ill hook U up with sum people I know....


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

SURE why not, J/K IF I DON'T HAVE THE CAR, I'LL KEEP THE LIGHTS, LOL. but if you can really get good deals, then pm me.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *SURE why not, J/K IF I DON'T HAVE THE CAR, I'LL KEEP THE LIGHTS, LOL. but if you can really get good deals, then pm me. *


Try LIU...hes pretty good around here...


----------

